# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Fibreuze Dysplasie in de rib met veel pijn.

## eNeRGy7

Hallo,

Ik ben Nicolette en ben 31 jaar. Ongeveer 7 jaar geleden is er bij mij Fibreuze Dysplasie geconstateerd in mijn zwevende rib. De klachten kwamen omdat ik er ineens veel pijn kreeg na een niesbui. Ik ben er niet gelijk mee naar de dokter gegaan want ik dacht dat ik wel een spiertje had verrekt. Na een week ben ik toch maar gegaan en rontgenfoto's laten maken. Ze zagen een afwijking in de rib waardoor ik met nog meer onderzoeken naar het ziekenhuis moest. CT scan, noem maar op. Wat was het nou? Een cyste terr grootte van een ei die aan mijn rib vast zit. De uitslag was wel positief want hij was niet kwaadaardig. Wat ik daarna pas besefte dat het ook anders had kunnen zijn...Daarna werden er puncies verricht die niet ik niet zo prettig ervaarde ( en dat druk ik nog zacht uit, laat ik niet verder in detail gaan ). Totaal 2 laten doen want ze hadden bij de eerste niet genoeg. Toen ze er achter kwamen dat het FD was konden ze mij niet meer helpen en ben doorverwezen naar het LUMC. Daar hadden ze verrassend opnieuw een punctie nodig want het was niet recent genoeg ( ehhh 2 maanden ). Tot de dag van vandaag klooi ik nog steeds aan met de pijn die ik de laatste jaar heb bijgekregen. Zenuwpijn wel te verstaan. Eerst pijnstillers ( Naptroxen, Tramadol, Dicoflenac, Paracetamol en op het moment antidepressiva tegen zenuwpijn en dat helpt wel soms). Dit jaar ook 2x een zenuwblokkeringsbehandeling gehad die ik ook niet als prettig ervaren heb ( en ook dit druk ik heel zacht uit ). Het heeft niets geholpen. Ik train nu wel weer mijn spieren op de sportschool wat ik voorheen altijd deed maar vorig jaar moest ik echt stoppen van de pijn die ik kreeg als ik buikspieroefeningen deed op een apparaat. Nu zet ik wel door want spieren maken je rug weer sterk zodat alle zwakke punten worden opgevangen. Ze halen hem niet weg want het neemt risico's met zich mee. Mijn vraag is nu: Wie heeft deze aandoening ook? Hoe ga je er mee om? Ik ken verder niemand die dit heeft of iets soortgelijks.

----------


## Rico66

Hoi Nicilette,

Heel toevallig dacht ik laat ik weer een op de forum kijken. Toen ik jouw berichtje zag dacht ik hier moet ik op reageren.
Ik had namelijk ook fd in een rib. Bij mij is het weggehaald.

gr Sylvia

----------


## eNeRGy7

Hoi Sylvia,

dat is ook toevallig. Maar waarom hebben ze er voor gekozen hem wel bij jou weg te halen? Hebben ze je rib verwijderd of een cyste?

Groetjes Nicolette

----------


## Rico66

hoi, bij mij is mijn hele rib eruit gehaald in 2010. Ik had een vergroeiing ter grootte van een mannenvuist.
Het zat bij mij op mijn derde rib aan de linkerkant. Ik ben voor het eerst naar het ziekenhuis gegaan in 1999.
En ze maakte een borstfoto, want als ik op mijn rug lag, ook tijdens de onderzoeken leek het alsof het is mijn borst zat?
Maar als ik stond zak je borst en zat het dus duidelijk boven mijn borst. In 2001 was het duidelijk groter en ben ik weer naar de dokter gegaan.
Daar vonden ze weer niets en zeiden dat ik het tussen de oren had zitten???? tot in 2008 het zo groot was dat je het zelfs zag aan de buitenkant.
Ik ben toen naar een ander ziekenhuis( het ziekenhuis waar ik eerst ging is trouwens nu regelmatig in het nieuws)
gegaan en daar zochten ze verder en hebben een toraxfoto gemaakt en daar was duidelijk een afwijking te zien.
Ze hebben binnen een week een punctie gedaan en daar kwam FD uit. In dit ziekenhuis zeiden ze we laten het zitten en gaan het in de gaten
houden?? Want het is een hele grote operatie en je krijgt een flinke deuk aan de voorkant.
Ik ben toen gaan zoeken op internet en de specialisten zitten in het radbout ziekenhuis en in Groningen. Ik heb een
afspraak in Nijmegen gemaakt en kwam bij een oncoloog terecht. Deze had nog geen foto gezien alleen de buitenkant en hij zei
direct dat moet eruit. Het is zeer waarschijnlijk dat het al in je long zit. Inderdaad ik had bij bepaalde bewegingen duidelijk minder
lucht en ik kon inmiddels ook niet meer op mijn buik liggen omdat dat te pijnlijk was.
Ik had in die tijd ook contact met iemand van deze forum waarbij een rib verwijderd was. Bij haar zat het aan de achterkant. Het komt in de ribben trouwens
niet heel veel voor. zij was een hele lange weg gegaan dus ik zag enorm tegen alles op. Ik moet zeggen dat het me 300 % was meegevallen.
Ik ben in mei geopereerd en in September ben ik mijn werk weer gaan oppakken. Ik werk als als ziekenverzorgster met pg patienten dus best zwaar werk.
Eigenlijk is het zo dat ik blij bent dat het eruit is want het was zo groot en wat asl ik het niet had laten doen?????

----------


## Molly1978

Hallo,

ook ik had fd in mijn rib. Als gevolg van de fd ook een aneurismale botcyste. Zowel de aneurismale botcyste als de fd zijn inmiddels verwijderd. Dit moest wel omdat ik zoveel pijn had dat ik alleen maar op bed kon liggen (vol geduwd met morfine).
Ik had de fd in mijn 2e rechter rib aan de achterkant. Dit maakte te operatie wel erg moeilijk. 

Gelukkig alles goed gegaan en na 4 maanden weer vrolijk aan het werk. 

Aangezien een aneurismale botcyste gevaarlijk kan zijn en mijn arts (leuven/belgie) denkt dat het een gevolg van een hormonale verandering is (bij mij de zwangerschap) zou ik je toch adviseren om te gaan vragen of ze het niet weg kunnen halen.

Opereren is nooit leuk, maar altijd pijn hebben is ook niks!

Heel veel succes!

Mirelle

----------


## Molly1978

oeps, lees het berichtje net terug. Ik bedoel dus of je misschien kunt vragen of ze het wel kunnen weghalen. Heb van spreektaal schrijftaal gemaakt!!

----------


## Molly1978

ik heb even een vraagje: heeft iemand ervaring met fibreuze dysplasie en hormonen/zwangerschap. Ik vraag dit omdat ze bij mij 4 jaar geleden ook een rib hebben moeten verwijderen waar fd in zat. Op deze rib had zich een aneurismale botcyste gevestigd wat het een hele gevaarlijke operatie maakte. Mijn arts denkt dat de aneurismale botcyste wel eens gevormd kan zijn tijdens mijn zwangerschap. Dus een hormonale reactie. Nu vraag ik me af of iemand van jullie met fd ook ervaring hebben met een aneurismale botcyste op de fd of heeft iemand zwangerschappen doorlopen zonder dat er een aneurismale botcyste kwam????

----------


## Rico66

hoi Molly,

Ik krijg net jouw berichtje. Ik heb nog nooit gehoord hier nooit van gehoord. Ik weet wel wat een aneurysma is. Bij mij was het gewoon fd. en ze hebben mijn hele rib verwijderd. Het is wel zeer waarschijnlijk dat het of al in mijn pubertijd of tijdens de zwangerschap is ontstaan? Het schijnt inderdaad te maken te hebben met hormonale veranderingen.

----------


## eNeRGy7

Het klopt inderdaad. Ik heb een schildklierafwijking en blijkbaar is daardoor de fd ontstaan.

----------

